
Calling the death of Windows Mobile - davidw
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10153265-16.html
======
froo
From the article

 _Indeed, it's arguably the case that the proprietary software model,
generally, is largely dead in mobile._

Yep, those guys at Apple sure do seem to be struggling with that phone
platform of theirs... whats it called again? I haven't heard anyone mention it
in the last 10 minutes so clearly I must have forgotten it.

 _While it is true that Apple and Research In Motion seem to be doing quite
well with their end-to-end_

Understatement.

Overall, I believe that we're just seeing a diversification in people creating
their own OS's for phones (see new Palm stuff) which is drawing attention away
from Windows Mobile.. I don't think Windows Mobile will die, which is what is
being suggested in the article.

Linkbait imo.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Absolutely. Nokia have 37% of the global market - and they are based on their
own OS!

Admittedly they're planning to open source it - but it's not there yet...

